# Baumängel



## SabineausW (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, wir haben uns von einer Fachfirma einen Schwimmteich nur mit Pumpe, Wasserpflanzen  und Skimmer bauen lassen. Jetzt wurde der Schwimmbereich  (nicht gemauert) von 8x4m und 1,5m Tiefe nicht eingehalten. Die Aussenmasse stimmen ungefähr. Wir haben nur auf ca 6x3,70 ein Tiefe von 1,43-1,48m und bis 1,30m. Also ca 10qm weniger. Dazu ist EPDM Folie extrem faltig verlegt worden. Es git kaum eine glatte Fläche.
Meine Frage: Ist das ein Mangel? Müssen wir dafür den vollen Preis bezahlen? Rs gibt noch viele andere kleinere Mängel die die Firma beseitigen will. Nur die Tiefe und die Falten wäre halt so und nicht zu ändern.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe  im Voraus.


----------



## troll20 (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabine,
Willkommen im Forum. 
Eine verbindliche Aussage wirst du nur von einem Anwalt bekommen der sich deinen Vertrag auch anschauen kann.
Je nach dem was ihr miteinander vereinbart habt stellen deine Aussagen einen Mangel da oder auch nicht. 
Ob das verkleinern einen Grund hatte können wir auch nicht nachvollziehen. Ob ihr die Folie vertraglich nur eingelegt oder faltenfrei eingeschweißt haben wolltet sollte auch im Vertrag stehen. Genauso wie die Filterung aufgebaut werden sollte. 
Also woher sollen wir das wissen?
Nicht krumm nehmen bitte


----------



## koiteich1 (14. Apr. 2017)

Kann mich da troll20 nur anschließen.

Sollte es zb. vor Gericht gehen zählt nur das was schriftlich ausgemacht war alles was Mündlich besprochen wurde wird wohl schwer nach zuweisen sein.


----------



## dizzzi (14. Apr. 2017)

Wenn die Maße vorher schriftlich definiert waren, bei Auftragsvergabe, und keine ca.-Maße angegeben wurden, dann würde ich erst mal die Firma anschreiben, eine Reklamierung anmelden und auf Nachbesserung pochen.

Werden die mit Sichereit nicht lustig finden, aber ich denke 3x muss man denen Nachbesserung zugestehen.
Wenn nur ca. Maße und/oder nichts schriftliches, dann sieht es nicht gut aus.

Mal mit Anwalt reden, würde ich vorschlagen.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Apr. 2017)

Ist leider der Klassiker...Fachfima....und unfähig...ein Loch zu buddeln....

Falten kann man ggf. durch geschicktes Legen  reduzieren....

Skimmer....Pumpe im Schmutzwasser...und wohin wird gepumpt? In den Kies??
Vermutlich hat diese Fachfirma..... keine Kenntnis über Schwerkraftfilteranlagen...

Stellt doch bitte einmal Euren Teichbauplan hier rein...

Solange....nichteinmal die Innenmasse des Lochs eingehalten wersen


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2017)

Solange keine Namen fallen kann man über alles diskutieren ...

Also bitte weiter in der Diskussion


----------



## marcus18488 (14. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabineausw

Ich würde einem Bekannten oder Freund der nichts von der Geschichte weiß, die Unterlagen in die Hand drücken und bitten, seine Meinung dazu zu sagen. 
Danach ohne irgendwelchen Groll mit der Fachfirma reden. Ich glaube so werdet ihr mehr erreichen als über einen Jahrelangen Prozess bei dem beide Parteien nur verlieren können. 
Wenn mir jemand gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fällt, dann würde ich nur das nötigste machen. Auf jeden Fall wäre niemand damit zufrieden aber rechtlich wäre am Schluss alles in Ordnung. Der einzige der da gewonnen hätte, wäre der Rechtsanwalt 

Es ist bestimmt noch viel zu retten und man kann einiges machen.


----------



## SabineausW (14. Apr. 2017)

Wir haben der Firma ja das Angebot gemacht uns noch ein Zusatzgerät einzubauen. Hätte ihn ca € 500 gekostet. Hat er abgelehnt. Er meint er kann die Tiefe nicht mehr ändern und das ist halt so. Wir möchten nicht den vollen Preis für schlechte Ausführung bezahlen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2017)

Was den für ein Zusatzgerät ?

Zur Tiefe läßt sich außer das er den Teich einreißt wirklich nicht viel ändern ... alles Neu wäre die Option.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Koiteich2013 (14. Apr. 2017)

Natürlich kann man die Tiefe ändern. Geht vielleicht nicht mit dem Bagger aber von Hand immer, und da die Folie neu ist und Falten da sind sollte auch der Schweisser noch mal ran.
[gelöscht]
Aber die Tiefe ist doch eigentlich nicht so schlimm, 1,3m bis 1,48m ist doch für einen reinen Schwimmteich in Ordnung. Ich würde mich ja über die Länge ärgern. Denn 6m ist zum Schwimmen sehr kurz.


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2017)

Wie oben schon geschreiben....was steht im Vertrag?
Sonst, durch die geringere Tiefe haben die Folie und Bodenentsorgung gespart. Das kann man sich ausrechnen und die Kosten lassen sich ermitteln. Die Tiefe kann auch baulich bedingt abfallend zum Tiefpunkt (der Absaugung) technisch dann OK sein.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2017)

@ Sabine: 
War den niemand von Euch beim Bau dabei ? Fotografiert ?
Hat niemand, nach Feierabend der Baufirma, die Abmessungen kontrolliert ? notfalls urgiert ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Apr. 2017)

Wenn ihr einen schriftlichen Vertrag habt....einfach auf die Einhaltung.des Vertrages bestehen und die Mängel schriftlich anzeigen und zur Beseitigung der Mängel in einer angemessenen Frist auffordern.
Rechnung erst bezahlen, wenn das Bauwerk mängelfrei übergenen wurde.....

Lassen die die Frist zur Nachbesserung verstreichen...Ersatzmassnahmen ankündigen und eine andere Firma  beauftragen....die in der Lage ist ein Loch in den vorgegebenen Massen auszubuddeln....
Und die Euch eine Filteranlage in Schwerkraft zumindest von der Verrohrung vorbereiten.
..
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr...
Alles schriftlich festhalten oder per Fax
...gerichtsfest....sicher ist sicher..

Parallel dazu vom Teich und Technik Bilder und  Beschreibung hier ein.....


----------



## dizzzi (14. Apr. 2017)

Mal eine kleine Frage. Irgendwie vermisse ich ein paar Beiträge?

Hab ich schon Alzheimer? Oder sind Anmerkungen gelöscht worden?


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2017)

Nein, die Beiträge sind nicht gelöscht  worden, sie sind verschoben worden.


----------



## dizzzi (15. Apr. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Nein, die Beiträge sind nicht gelöscht  worden, sie sind verschoben worden.


Danke für die Info. Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, und an meinem Errinnerungsvermögen gezweifelt.

Allen ein frohes Osterfest.

LG

Udo


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Wohin sind die Beiträge denn verschoben worden?
W
Zu den Fragen:
Wir haben jeden Tag nach Feierabend, das was so täglich schief oder anders als vereinbart gemacht wurde reklamiert. Einiges wurde auch umgesetzt.  Die Maße wurden einfach verkleinert, weil die Firma sich wegen des Erdaushubs verrechnet hatte und alles auf dem Grundstück verteilt werden sollte. Erst als wir die Ränder abgeschritten sind und das moniert haben wurde noch ein bisschen weiter gebaggert. Allerdings wurde der Teich jetzt kürzer und dafür etwas breiter. Viele Sachen will die Firma noch ändern. Z.B. ist der Skimmer zu tief eingebaut und schwimmt fast weg. Dazu liegen die dicken Schläuche zur Pumpe quer durch den Schwimmbereich und sind einfach mit einem dicken Stein beschwert. Und vieles mehr....
Was uns aber richtig stört ist:
Die nicht eingehaltene Tiefe
Die extremen Falten der Folie.  Wie soll man das je reinigen?


hier die Bilder


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2017)

ich kann die Fotos nicht sehen.... kann das mal einer reparieren? [erledigt]

Pumpe im Teich??? 230Volt???


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Die Pumpe ist eine von Oase 12000 und hat einen Trafo ausserhalb des Teiches. Der wurde allerdings zuerst direkt am Ufer einfach unter die Folie gelegt mit 220V. Nach dem Motto machen wir immer so. Wurde jetzt verlegt ins trockene. Auch die Steckdosen am Holzdeck sind nur ca. 40cm vom Wasser entfernt. Auf unsere Nachfrage wegen der Sicherheit... machen wir immer so. hängt doch am Haus FI Schalter. Soll jetzt aber ans hintere Ende des Decks verlegt werden, damit z.B. ein Radio nicht mehr zu dicht am Wasser stehen kann und reinfallen kann. Es gab soviele kleinere Mängel die ja behoben werden sollen. Nur die Frage: müssen wir die zu geringe Tiefe und die extremen Falten so hinnehmen?
Um zu Falten zu reduzieren müßten ja alles Steine und der Kies wieder hochgenommen werden. Wird der nicht wollen. Auch fehlt uns die vereinbarte Flachwasserzone von 0,50-1,80m lt. Vertrag. Als wir das moniert haben, hieß es das war so nicht gemeint. Eine Flachwasserzone wäre unsinnig. Verschlammt nur. Die 240 Wasserpflanzen rings um schaffen die Filterung. Wir wollten aber auch die optische Vergrößerung. Da wurde dann Folie angeklebt. Leider hat die Fläche eine Gefälle vom Teich weg. Also steht jetzt ein bisschen grünes Wasser. Soll jetzt mit Kies aufgeschüttet werden. Wir verstehen so langsam die Welt nicht mehr.

Wir wollen nicht vor Gericht ziehen, möchten uns aber auch nicht für blöd verkaufen lassen.

 

hier sah die Folie ja noch irgendwie glatt aus

da wurde die Folie angeklebt, weil wir auf wenigstens eine Flachwasserzone bestanden haben

 



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschreiben....was steht im Vertrag?
> Sonst, durch die geringere Tiefe haben die Folie und Bodenentsorgung gespart. Das kann man sich ausrechnen und die Kosten lassen sich ermitteln. Die Tiefe kann auch baulich bedingt abfallend zum Tiefpunkt (der Absaugung) technisch dann OK sein.



die Bauarbeiten fingen Ende Februar 2017 an als es nur geschüttet hat. Die sind völlig abgesoffen und das Grundwasser stand extrem hoch. Da haben die den Boden schräg angelegt, damit das Grundwasser zur Tauchpumpe läuft. leider sind die dann nicht vorher etwas tiefer gegangen um auf die vereinbarte Tiefe von 1,5m zu kommen. so ist es auf einer Seite nur 1,3-1,35 tief. Kommentar auf unsere Nachfrage: ist halt so

Was wir auch nicht nachvollziehen können. Viele Wasserpflanzen stehen hinter der Kapilarsperre in den trockenen Steinen.  Ein paar haben jetzt schon die Köpfe hängen lassen. Auf Nachfrage warum hieß es. Die gehen mit den Wurzeln in den nassen Bereich über die Sperre und filtern dann auch. Stimmt das?


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2017)

DANKE


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2017)

Nee, 12V ... Trafo liegt unter dem Deck ...


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Nein ein trafo wandelt ausserhalb erst in 220 Volt um



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Stellt doch bitte einmal Euren Teichbauplan hier rein...
> 
> Solange....nichteinmal die Innenmasse des Lochs eingehalten wersen



Wir haben nur eine Zeichnung und ein Angebot.  Einen Teichbauplan haben wir nicht


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2017)

Liebe Sabine, könntest Du bitte mal versuchen, nicht für jeden Satz einen einzelnen Beitrag zu erstellen. Danke.


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2017)

Wow! Schaut ja furchtbar aus. Wie soll denn das Teil funktionieren? Wo ist die Technik? Pflanzbereiche gibts ja gar nicht??
Also für einen Profiteich....
Folie kann vermörtelt werden oder mit Steine verkleidet werden. Den Schlauch im Teich find ich extrem störend. 
Aber ob das als Baumangel durchgeht.

Du wirst schon Details aus der Anbotstellung, Planung, Kostenaufstellung verraten müssen.
Lg Oliver


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Liebe Sabine, könntest Du bitte mal versuchen, nicht für jeden Satz einen einzelnen Beitrag zu erstellen. Danke.


Ja gern Christine . Ich muss mich hier erstmal zurecht finden. Also richtig ist jede Antwort zu zitieren wie ich es jetzt gemacht habe?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

Perfekt.


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Wow! Schaut ja furchtbar aus. Wie soll denn das Teil funktionieren? Wo ist die Technik? Pflanzbereiche gibts ja gar nicht??
> Also für einen Profiteich....
> Folie kann vermörtelt werden oder mit Steine verkleidet werden. Den Schlauch im Teich find ich extrem störend.
> Aber ob das als Baumangel durchgeht.
> ...


Klar kann ich gern verraten. Nur die Firma darf ja nicht ersichtlich sein richtig? 
Schaue mal ob ich die vertragslelevanten dokus so abändern kann



Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Perfekt.


Ha bin ja lernfähig;-)


----------



## DbSam (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabine,



SabineausW schrieb:


> Also richtig ist jede Antwort zu zitieren wie ich es jetzt gemacht habe?


Nein, das ist nicht richtig und auch störend.
Man muss nicht den kompletten Post zitieren.

Es ist doch ganz einfach:
Antwortest Du direkt auf ein vorhergehendes Posting, dann muss man selten bis nie etwas zitieren.
Antwortest Du auf einen Post welcher etwas weiter zurück liegt, dann reicht ein kopierter Satz oder auch nur Teile davon.

Zu zitierenden Text markieren, dann erscheint als Zitierhilfe ein Kontextmenü.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Apr. 2017)

Das ist natürlich das Optimum, stimmt.


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Frage:
Weiß jemand wieviel Toleranz man bei einer vereinbarten Tiefe von 1,5m auf 32qm Schwimmbereich hinnehmen muss. Wir haben jetzt zwischen 1,30m und 1,48m im Bereich von 22qm. Also alles weniger.
Müssen wir die extremen Falten der Folie am Ufer und sicher auch auf dem Boden akzeptieren


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2017)

Also beim Hausbau gar keine....bzw minimal. Sonst gibt es sofort Abzüge.


----------



## slavina (15. Apr. 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht was im Vertrag steht aber wenn ich mir die Fotos so betrachte sieht das für mich überhaupt nicht nach Schwimmteich aus , unprofessionell in der Ausführung ! Ich würde mich über so einen Schwimmteich jeden Tag ärgen ! Ich würde die Tiefe und die Falten bemängeln.


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabine,
auf deinen Bildern sieht es so aus als ob der Teich in einer __ Senke liegt, kann das sein?
Die Wasserpflanzen außerhalb der Folie bringen nichts und sind was für den Komposthaufen, sie werden sich auch nicht über Wurzeln in den Teich ziehen.
Denn das darf auf keinen Fall passieren. Damit wäre die Kapilarsperre hinfällig.
Das die angeschweißte Flachzone ein Gefälle nach außen hat ist gut, denn so kann das eingebrachte Substrat nicht zum Boden rutschen und die Pflanzen sich vernünftig festhalten. Normales Baurecht wird hier wohl nicht greifen, aber da wären Abweichungen von 20 cm nicht zulässig  Wäre ja auch blöd wenn ein Haus auf einer Seite 20 cm tiefer steht  . Da kann dir aber nur wie schon anfangs erwähnt ein Anwalt helfen. Wenn ich mir den Teich so ansehe...... 
Aushub 500 - 1000€ + verteilen, Folie je nach Qualität (möchte ich nicht Schätzen) Technik max. 500€, Steine 200€ Pflanzen wie viele sollten das sein 240 Stück???
na ja evtl. auch nochmal 1000€ War doch noch was? Ach so Bauzeit für einen guten Galabauer für dieses Loch (was ein guter bestimmt nicht freiwillig abliefern würde) 3 Werktage mit 2 Leuten wären nochmal 2880 rund. Damit wäre das eine Bausumme von ca. 5500€ und nun du.
Alles nur grob geschätzt und kann regional stark schwanken.


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Apr. 2017)

Fachfirma.......
- nicht in der Lage ein Loch in den vorgegebenen  Massen zu graben
-Folie faltenarm zu verlegen
-Wasserpflanzen ins Wasser zu setzen..
-Technik funktional und optisch sauber einzubauen
-schon die freien Schläuche im Schimmbereich ein NoGo!
-Elektrik gemäss DIN VDE 0100 zu verlegen
-mit ihren Kunden vernünftig zu kommunizieren

Mängel anmahnen...schriftlich....
Kein Geld zahlen....falls die Firma...rumjammert:
"Das machen wir immer so!"

Für diese mangelhafte und hässliche Arbeit...würde ich maximal Ihnen den Erdaushub bezahlen....nach reellem Aufwand und nett bitten...ihren Kram wieder mitzunehmen....


----------



## juerg_we (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
da bin ich ja froh dass ich meinen teich,trotz fehler, selber gebaut habe,da stellen sich ja die nackenhaare wenn man das liest was da schiefgelaufen ist.
sabine was hat denn das gekostet,du wirst nicht deswegen gesteinigt ,weil dich oder deine familie trifft ja die wenigste schuld.
hätte nie gedacht das soviele fehler gemacht werden können(wohl gemerkt von einer firma gebaut)
kopf hoch
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

War ja ein Komplettpaket. Der Erdaushub wurde als Hügel modeliert und mit Rollrasen bedeckt. Mit 3m Holzdeck, Skimmer Oase Pumpe 12000 und Bachlauf plus 240 Wasserpflanzen und 100 andere pflanzen. Wir haben bis jetzt 12.000 bezahlt = 50%. Den Rest behalten wir erstmal bis wir wissen welche Rechte wir haben. Ein anderes Angebot war nicht viel billiger und hatte nur den Teich ohne ringsum alles wieder schön zu machen. Die Palme haben wir selbst gepflanzt. Es ist wirklich fast alles schief gegangangen. Firma hat ja Nachbesserungsrecht. Nur Tiefe und Falten sehen die nicht ein!
Als Bauzeit waren 10-14 Tage geplant. Wurden wegen des schlechten Wetters und diverser Nachbesserungen fast 4 Wochen.


----------



## ironniels (15. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> War ja ein Komplettpaket. Der Erdaushub wurde als Hügel modeliert und mit Rollrasen bedeckt. Mit 3m Holzdeck, Skimmer Oase Pumpe 12000 und Bachlauf plus 240 Wasserpflanzen und 100 andere pflanzen. Wir haben bis jetzt 12.000 bezahlt = 50%. Den Rest behalten wir erstmal bis wir wissen welche Rechte wir haben. Ein anderes Angebot war nicht viel billiger und hatte nur den Teich ohne ringsum alles wieder schön zu machen. Die Palme haben wir selbst gepflanzt. Es ist wirklich fast alles schief gegangangen. Firma hat ja Nachbesserungsrecht. Nur Tiefe und Falten sehen die nicht ein!


Nicht dein ernst oder 24000€?hast du dich vorher nicht informiert bzw mehrere angebote eingeholt?alles über 5000 € is ne frechheit für so etwas


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Apr. 2017)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr die Baumängel schriftlich geltend gemacht habt. Dann habt ihr auch was in der Hand. 
Mündliche Hinweise sind schwer durchzusetzen. Ich hab lange genug in der Bauleitung  gearbeitet und sehr vieles erlebt. 
Der juristische Weg ist wirklich der allerletzte und da verlieren nur beide Seiten. 
Ich wünsche für euch dass euer Galabauer Einsicht zeigt. 
Versucht es doch notfalls über die Schlichtungsstelle


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Narürlich haben wir verschiedene Angebote eingeholt. Lagen alle so


----------



## anz111 (15. Apr. 2017)

Also der Preis schreckt mit jetzt nicht im Geringsten. Das mit den Falten ist einfach schlecht gearbeitet. Falten sind ja normal wenn man die Folie nicht maßgeschneidert und in einem Stück nimmt. Normalerweise lässt man den Boden mit Wasser ein und legt dann ein paar große Falten. Diese Falten werden dann eingeschlagen und fallen dann nicht weiter auf.
Eventuell wieder auspumpen und nachbessern, falls der Teichrand nicht gemauert ist.
Den Regenerationsbereich??? Der fehlt halt komplett. Ob das Konzept funktioniert...hmm. Aber das gibt es auch viele Möglichkeiten nachzubessern.
Ich würde auch nicht bezahlen, bis das passt.

LG


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2017)

naja, nicht ganz, 5000 ist für eine Firma schon sehr wenig.

man rechne Aushub, Transport des Aushubs, Modellierung des Aushubs mit Verlegung von Rollrasen, Steine, Folie, Pflanzen, Pumpe, Kies etc.
(auch wenn die Leistung nur unvollständig und unfachmännisch erbracht worden ist) sehe ich hier keinen Wert der größer als die bisherig geleisteten 50% an Material und Arbeitsleistung ergibt, dazu halt in meinen Augen sehr unfachmännisch mit Falten in der Folie, Nichteinhaltung der Abmessungen und mangelnder Filtermöglichkeit.


----------



## Zacky (15. Apr. 2017)

Hallo. Den Ärger kann ich schon verstehen, aber man sollte die Sache nicht verallgemeinern, was hier mögliche Mängel sind oder nicht. Entscheiden muss dies evtl. letztendlich ein Gericht, was einen Gutachter befragen müsste.

Ich bin der Meinung, die EPDM-Folie am Stück kann man einfach nicht faltenfrei verlegen und so schlimm finde ich die Falten jetzt nicht unbedingt - immer unter der Betrachtung das es eben Folie am Stück ist und man wissen sollte, dass so etwas in dem Fall einfach eintritt. Die Teichgröße zu bemängeln ist evtl. ein Punkt, aber Du hast anfangs geschrieben, dass die Außenmaße oberhalb schon dem entsprechen, was ihr vereinbart hattet. Das der Teich am Teichgrund nicht die gleichen Maße wie oberhalb aufweist, liegt meiner Meinung nach schon in der Sache der Dinge, dass der Teich nicht gemauert wurde, sondern lediglich als runde/ovale Teichmulde hergestellt wurde. Man könnte sicherlich auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit mal genauer betrachten, ob es denn ohne größeren Aufwand möglich gewesen wäre, die Uferwände steil senkrecht abfallen zu lassen, so dass also oben und unten die gleichen Außenmaße bestehen könnten. Hätte man dies machen können und dann wiederum Folie am Stück eingelegt, wären wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr Falten entstanden.

Die Tiefe ist ein Punkt den man sicherlich auch aus zweierlei Sicht betrachten kann - ein Mal die Teichtiefe nach Wasserstand und ein Mal die Teichtiefe nach Uferkante. Das der Boden aber auf der einen Seite auf -1,30 m ansteigt ist natürlich irgendwie arg seltsam und hätte ganz sicher irgendwie vermieden werden können.

Bitte meine Meinung auch nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich denke, dass hier ein paar Dinge schon einfach so sind, wie sie sind - weil es gar nicht wirklich anders geht - zumindest was Teichform, Größe und darauffolgende Falten nach Folienverlegerei betrifft.


----------



## SabineausW (15. Apr. 2017)

Das Falten nicht vermeidbar sind war uns klar. Nur das Ausmaß ist fies. Der Uferbereich ist ja größer als der Schwimmbereich klar wegen der Schräge. Nur da sollre die Tiefe schon bei max Befüllung erreicht werden. Der Rand ist voller dicker Steine und kies. Das müsste ja erst alles weg bevor man wenigstens die Querfalten ziehen könnte.



marcus18488 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihr die Baumängel schriftlich geltend gemacht habt. Dann habt ihr auch was in der Hand.
> Mündliche Hinweise sind schwer durchzusetzen. Ich hab lange genug in der Bauleitung  gearbeitet und sehr vieles erlebt.
> Der juristische Weg ist wirklich der allerletzte und da verlieren nur beide Seiten.
> Ich wünsche für euch dass euer Galabauer Einsicht zeigt.
> Versucht es doch notfalls über die Schlichtungsstelle



Wir haben um förmliche Abnahme gebeten und die nicht erteilt sowie mängel vorab per mail und mündlich mitgeteilt. Die kleineren sachen werden geändert nur diese beiden für uns wichtigen Punkte werden runtergespielt. Wir dachten schon wir wären kleinlich


----------



## ironniels (15. Apr. 2017)

War auch nicht böse gemeint und ist mir schon klar was ne firma an kosten hat aber 24000 ist arg übertrieben


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Sabine,
> auf deinen Bildern sieht es so aus als ob der Teich in einer __ Senke liegt, kann das sein?


Zitier mich zwar nicht gern selbst, aber kannst du die Frage bitte beantworten?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ch bin der Meinung, die EPDM-Folie am Stück kann man einfach nicht faltenfrei verlegen und so schlimm finde ich die Falten jetzt nicht unbedingt - immer unter der Betrachtung das es eben Folie am Stück ist und man wissen sollte, dass so etwas in dem Fall einfach eintritt.


Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Digicat (15. Apr. 2017)

Ich auch ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2017)

Erdbaumaß wird immer so +/- 5 cm angenommen.

Oberflächen +/- 2 cm wobei keine Pfützen oder Stolperkanten entstehen dürfen.....


----------



## SabineausW (16. Apr. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zitier mich zwar nicht gern selbst, aber kannst du die Frage bitte beantworten?


Das Grundstück war ganz gerade. Der Erdaushub wurde dann rubd um den Teich modeliert als Hügel mit rasen. Wirkt wihl deshalb so



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Erdbaumaß wird immer so +/- 5 cm angenommen.
> 
> Oberflächen +/- 2 cm wobei keine Pfützen oder Stolperkanten entstehen dürfen.....


Wie genau ist das auf den Schwimmteich bezogen gemeint? Toleranz bei der Tiefe 5cm? Das mit der Oberfläche verstehe ich nicht


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
also 24000 euro finde ich auch übertrieben,was ich nicht verstehe ist warum der schwimmteich so klein geworden ist ,aus platzmangel war das nicht der fall.
die umrisse werden doch vorher mittels gartenschlauch oder anderen sachen festgelegt,damit man sich das vorstellen kann,da wurde doch auch der schwimmbereich aufgezeichnet.ich verstehe das von der firma nicht.wäre da noch eine tolle filteranlage könnte man den preis vieleicht noch verstehen,aber so nicht.
ist denn unter der folie vlies? und wenn,was für eine stärke?,warum hat man denn den aushub als hügel modelliert,war das von dir so gewollt oder wurde das von den teichbauern so vorgeschlagen?sieht irgend wie so golfplatzmäsig aus , soll nicht heissen das das schlecht ist ,ist halt nur meine meinung.
gruss
Jürgen

ps,
kleiner nachtrag,wenn du als bestellung eine schwimmbereich von 8x4 metern bestellt hast ,musst du den auch bekommen.
wenn ich die teichfirma wäre würde dass schon meine ehre nicht zulassen so einen pfusch (die grösse) an den kunden weiterzugeben.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> Das Grundstück war ganz gerade. Der Erdaushub wurde dann rubd um den Teich modeliert als Hügel mit rasen. Wirkt wihl deshalb so


Genau danach sieht es aus. So das jetzt bei Regen alles in den Teich läuft und das bei einer nicht vorhandenen Filteranlage.
Bin gespannt wann es heißt hilfe die Algen greifen mich an 
Aber solch Algen Packungen sollen ja gesund sein.
Die Herrn verdienen nicht einen Cent für dies Arbeit, Sorry meine Meinung.  Und mit Nachbessern ist da nichts zu reißen.  Das Loch muss wieder lehr gemacht werden entsprechen euren Wünschen vergrößert und begradigt werden. Und vor allem muss  die Kapilarsperre ringsum den höchsten Punkt dar stellen. So das bei starkregen das Wasser aus dem Teich auf die Wiese läuft und nicht anders rum. Dann muss ein entsprechendes Konzept erstellt sein , für Schwimmteiche gibt es eine Einstufung nach Kategorie. Je weniger Technik desto mehr Pflanzbereich. Das bedeutet aber nicht er kann was vom Schwimmbereich abknapsen weil die Folie nicht größer ist .
Edit sagt gerade:
Falten kann man zusammen fassen zu wenigen großen Falten und diese werden dann verklebt. Dadurch gibt es keine Dreckstellen und sie fallen optisch fast nicht mehr auf. 
Wie kommt ihr eigentlich in bzw aus den Teich?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Apr. 2017)

Das scheint ein Absolutes Negativbeispiel sein wie ein Schwimmteich nicht gebaut werden soll/darf.
Für alle die einen Schwimmteich bauen möchten ist dies ein guter Thread, hier sieht man fast alle Fehler die gemacht werden können.
Kaum zu glauben das dies eine Firma gemacht hat und dann die Lebensgefährliche Verlegung der Elektrischen Leitungen.
Ich hoffe Ihr habt einen langen Atem und setzt euch mit dem Ersteller des Tümpels aus einander.

Ich drücke euch die Daumen das alles klappt, denn Ihr hab ein schönes Grundstück aus dem man eine Wunderschöne Wasseroase machen kann.


----------



## SabineausW (16. Apr. 2017)

Am Deck ist eine Leiter.
Die Länge hat er um ca 1 m gekürzt dafür breiter.
Das mit den Hügeln wollten wir. Ist u.a. ein Sichtschutz und man musste nicht teuer Erde abfahren.
Ich wollte ehrlich gesagt hier nicht alles in der Luft zerrissen haben.
Mir ging es nur um zwei Kernfragen. Danke


----------



## anz111 (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabiene!
Die schlechte Nachricht:
Wie aus den vielen Postings bereits zu erkennen ist, dürfte dieser Teich völlig falsch geplant und auch gebaut worden sein. Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob ein normaler Gartenteich geplant u ein Schwimmteich gebaut wurde. Steckdosen 40 cm vom Wasser weg kann dchon als lebensgefährdend angesehen werden. 
Du willst die Firma wegen der nicht erreichten Tiefe und wegen der Falten klagen? Du das werden deine geringsten Probleme sein. Das ganze wird nicht funktionieren. Hier wurden einfach ganz grundsätzliche Dinge nicht eingehalten.

Lösung:
Ich würde nicht mehr zahlen. Manchmal ist der Gang zu Gericht usw. nicht zu vermeiden. Damit der ST funktioniert sind umfangreiche Baumaßnahmen erforderlich. Zumindest das Nachrüsten mit einer 24/7 Technik scheint unvermeidbar.

Leider wissen wir hier nicht viel über Vertragsdetails usw. Irgendwie hab ich deswegen ein ungutes Gefühl. 
Wie auch immer, der ST passt so nicht.

Lg Oliver


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2017)

Ja Sabine das mag sein.
Aber wenn du bereit bist 24.000€ in ein grünes Loch zu schmeißen, kauf mich mir schnell ein grünes Portemonnaie  
Wir können dir nur aufzeigen was gut oder nicht so gut gelaufen ist, alles andere musst du mit deinem "Teichbauer" klären.
Oder aber über einen Anwalt. Wenn du das nicht magst ist es auch deine Entscheidung. Nur bitte ärger dich nicht im Nachgang: hätt ich mal .......
Von daher viel Glück


----------



## frank2016 (16. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> Am Deck ist eine Leiter.
> Die Länge hat er um ca 1 m gekürzt dafür breiter.
> Das mit den Hügeln wollten wir. Ist u.a. ein Sichtschutz und man musste nicht teuer Erde abfahren.
> Ich wollte ehrlich gesagt hier nicht alles in der Luft zerrissen haben.
> Mir ging es nur um zwei Kernfragen. Danke



moin erstmal...
ich denke nicht das hier jemand etwas in der luft zerreist, nur einige dinge sind sehr zweifelhaft.
selbst ich als anfänger sehe das ein hügel neben dem teich schlecht ist, das hatte ich auch- und deswegen ewig probleme im Teich...
jetzt isser wech... der hügel 

wegen der teich tiefe würde ich sagen- klarer ausführungsfehler! wer 150cm bestellt, soll auch 150cm bekommen.. oder sind die bei 130 cm auf granit gestoßen?
allerdings hättest du bei der ausführung auch kontrollieren müssen, und schriftlich wie mündlich den mangel anzeigen müssen! das gleich gillt für die folie...
die folie... ja... also die falten werden irgendwann eh verwachsen mit bio masse... was willst du da reinigen? du würdest nur die _Ökologie_ kaputtmachen...
wenn ich das so lese, bin ich fast der meinung das ein pool die bessere lösung für euch gewesen wäre...

frank


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> Mir ging es nur um zwei Kernfragen.






SabineausW schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde der Schwimmbereich (nicht gemauert) von 8x4m und 1,5m Tiefe nicht eingehalten. Die Aussenmasse stimmen ungefähr. Wir haben nur auf ca 6x3,70 ein Tiefe von 1,43-1,48m und bis 1,30m. Also ca 10qm weniger.


Die Außenmaße oben und unten sind unterschiedlich, was vermutlich von der Teichform und der Bauweise abhängig ist. Das würde ich nicht zwingend als Mangel betrachten. 

Die nicht eingehaltene Teichtiefe 1,43 m bis 1,48 m ist relativ zu sehen, wobei es sicherlich auch glatt und gleichmäßig gemacht werden könnte. Den Versprung auf 1,30 m im Teichboden finde ich sehr fraglich. Den Versprung als Mangel zu definieren, mag evtl. möglich sein.



SabineausW schrieb:


> Dazu ist EPDM Folie extrem faltig verlegt worden. Es gibt kaum eine glatte Fläche.


Darin sehe ich persönlich keinen Mangel, wie ich schon zuvor beschrieben habe, da es bei dieser Verlegearbeit mit Folie am Stück (meiner Meinung nach) nicht besser geht und auch wenn ihr sie "fies ausehend" empfindet, finde ich sie schon recht gut verlegt.



SabineausW schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Ist das ein Mangel? Müssen wir dafür den vollen Preis bezahlen?


Und das muss, wie schon so oft gesagt wurde, tatsächlich ein Rechtsanwalt prüfen oder letztendlich ein Gericht entscheiden und eure Mängelanzeigen prüfen. Ein Rechtsanwalt kann euch sicherlich auch sagen, wie viel Prozent ihr tatsächlich für eine solche Mängelhaftung bis zur endgültigen Prüfung geltend machen könnt und zurückhalten dürft. 50 % der vereinbarten Summe zurückhalten ist schon viel, wie ich persönlich finde, zumal der Teich samt Technik und die angelegten Außenanlagen, mit Rollrasen und Co grundsätzlich fertig und nutzbar sind.


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
also das ist doch ein projekt für jahre oder jahrzehnte an dem du freude daran haben willst ,und du willst doch für dein gutes geld auch das optimalste,oder nicht?
verreisen tut dich niemand.logisch dass wenn so viele sachen auf dich einprasseln der eindruck entstehen kann,aber das ist doch alles zu deinem wohl.
das sind technische fehler und keine schönheitsfehler.ist schade das dann immer gleich das vorurteil des zerreisens entsteht wenn man seine meinung dazu gibt.
ist doch ein diskusionsforum oder nicht?
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## DbSam (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabine,



SabineausW schrieb:


> Ich wollte ehrlich gesagt hier nicht alles in der Luft zerrissen haben.
> Mir ging es nur um zwei Kernfragen. Danke


ja, so ist das zuerst einmal wenn man sich outet.
Und so wie es aussieht, seid Ihr nicht an den allerbesten 'Teichbauer' geraten ...

Wie zuvor schon aufgeführt, ist die fehlende Tiefe und Größe nicht das einzige Problem, aber wahrscheinlich das derzeit einzig greifbare Argument.

Wie Marcus schon ganz am Anfang im Post 7 bereits geschrieben hat, solltet Ihr einen Vertrauten zu Rate ziehen und diesem Eure schriftlichen Vereinbarungen/Vertrag/Aushandlungen/Planungen/etc. zeigen. Es wäre sehr, sehr hilfreich, wenn diese vertraute Person Kenntnis vom Teichbau hat.

Zacky hat im Post 61 auch meine Einstellung zu Deinen zwei Fragen beschrieben.
Insgesamt gesehen haben aber auch alle "Verreißer" nicht Unrecht. (Einmal abgesehen von persönlichen Meinungen zur Gestaltung (ein gerade fertig gestellter Teich und dessen Umfeld ist nun halt mal meist 'nackig' anzusehen.)

Hier nochmal eine Auflistung von Deinen Mängeln und von Forumsusern vermuteten Mängeln und fehlende Punkte:

fehlender Regenerationsbereich
Teichpflanzen außerhalb des Teiches gepflanzt
fehlerhafte Elektroinstallation
ist die vorhandene Kapilarsperre ausreichend dimensioniert, um wenigstens bei normalem Starkregen das ablaufende Wasser der Wiese vom Teich fernzuhalten?
fehlerhaft eingebauter Skimmer
Verlegung der Pumpenschläuche, Beschwerung mit Stein
fehlende Flachwasserzone (sollte das der Regenerationsbereich sein?)

...
Auch wenn nicht alles schriftlich vereinbart wurde, so kann man bei einigen Punkte auf fachgerechte Ausführung verweisen, so z.B. auch bei der Kapilarsperre.


Von einem Filter schreibst Du nichts ...
Meine persönliche Meinung bezweifelt ganz stark, dass dieses Konzept wenigstens halbwegs 'irgendwie funktioniert'.
Aber ich kenne auch sicher nicht alle Details ...


Beratet Euch mit Eurer vertrauten Person, holt Euch Informationen. Wenn Ihr eine Rechtsschutzversicherung besitzt, dann gibt es dort eine tel. Hotline zur Information. Dort könnt Ihr Euch kostenlos zum weiteren Vorgehen beraten lassen.
Dann sollte auch zuerst ein Gespräch mit Eurem 'teichbauer' erfolgen. (Hierzu wurden im Thread auch schon Hinweise gegeben, diese muss ich nicht wiederholen)
Und wenn es dann nicht klappt, dann ...


Also irgendwie so ... Mehr kann man aus der Ferne ohne weitere Detailkenntnis nicht sagen ...
Schwierig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Apr. 2017)

Hier wird als hin und her gerätselt.
Aber klare Aussagen kann niemand treffen ohne das Sabine vorlegt was genau SCHRIFTLICH vor Baubeginn festgehalten wurde !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sabine stelle doch bitte mal den schriftlichen Vertrag unter Ausblendung des Unternehmens ein.
Ansonsten einfach mal bei einem Rechtsanwalt beraten lassen unter vorlage des Vertrages und ihr werdet wissen in wie weit wer an was verschuldet ist.


----------



## SabineausW (16. Apr. 2017)

Aus der Ferne werdet ihr das alle auch nicht beurteilen können. Ich habe hier keinen Scanner um den Vertrag anomysiert hier einzustellen. Die Schwachpunkte sind ja klar. 
Lt. Vertrag sollen 240 Wasserpflanzen die Filterung schaffen. 
Uns ging es bevor wir einen Anwalt einschalten darum zu klären ob wir überhaupt im recht sind. Die Firma will ja einiges z.B. usw ändern. Nur Tiefe, Falten und Grösse nicht. Wir werden jetzt die Mängelliste noch mal schriftlich fixieren, die am Abnahme ablehnen und den Anwalt kontaktieren.


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2017)

Was ist wenn die 150cm nicht einfach zu erreichen gewesen sind. Sabine hat doch geschrieben das sie hohes Grundwasser hatten. Da hätte nur ein hoher Aufwand (Mauern) geholfen. Was ist wenn Sabine das nicht wollte, da Mehrkosten.

Wir haben bei unserem ehemaligen auch einen Hügel angeschüttet, aber halt etwas vom Teich entfernt (ca. 1-1,5m). Dort war auch die Quelle unseres Baches. Siehe meine Signatur (Mein Ex-Schwimmteich: der Bau)- defekter Link entfernt -

Faltenfrei läßt sich eine ganze Folie nicht verlegen. Die Falten haben uns damals wie heute in keinster Weise gestört. Wir waren auch nie mit einem Sauger unterwegs. Im übrign hat uns der ehemalige Schwimmteich ca. genausoviel gekostet wie deiner, nehmlich € 22.000.- (all Inklusiv), bei einer Größe von ca. 250.000 Liter.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Ostersonntag
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Sabine,

ich habe alle 65 Beiträge bis jetzt mitgelesen, habe mich bis jetzt aber bewusst zurückgehalten und keinen Beitrag verfasst. Du antwortest immer wieder mit dem selben, ohne  den ganzen Inhalt des Vertrags preiszugeben.

Mängel, auch gravierende gibt es ja genug. Aber um dir Ratschläge zugeben wie du dich gegenüber dem Teichbauer verhalten solltest, oder ob man rechtliche Mittel einsetzen sollte kann man nur geben wenn man den Vertragsinhalt kennt.

Aber daran mangelt es bis jetzt.

PS. Wie soll man klären ob du im Recht bist wenn man den Vertragsinhalt nicht kennt?


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2017)

@ Roland:
Ich denke Sabine will es garnicht darauf ankommen lassen sich bei Gericht zu treffen.

Ihr geht es um die Falten und die Tiefe, alles andere ist von uns festgestellt worden.
Als Laie hat sie davon natürlich keinen Schimmer gehabt und hat halt dem Teichbauer soweit vertraut.
Ob sie das noch ändern will ? Ich würde meinen das ist eine weitreichende Entscheidung. 

LG
Helmut


----------



## koiteich1 (16. Apr. 2017)

Digicat schrieb:


> Ihr geht es um die Falten und die Tiefe, alles andere ist von uns festgestellt worden




Ist die Tiefe im Vertrag schriftlich festgelegt worden ????
Steht im Vertrag Folie wird faltenfrei verlegt ????

Also sind wir wieder am Anfang


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2017)

es würde doch ganz einfach gehen:

eine Kopie des Vertrages machen, die entsprechenden Stellen (Namen & persönliche Daten) in der Kopie mit einem schwarzen Filzstift unkenntlich machen.
Den geschwärzten Vertrag abfotografieren und das Bild davon hier hochladen.

so wären die Nebel der Unwissenheit schnell gelüftet und platz für weitere wenn und aber - oder eben bis Dienstag warten und einen Anwalt konsultieren.
Der könnte  wahrscheinlich die Fragen die im Raum stehen sehr schnell & rechtsicher beantworten.


----------



## Alfii147 (16. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> Aus der Ferne werdet ihr das alle auch nicht beurteilen können. Ich habe hier keinen Scanner um den Vertrag anomysiert hier einzustellen. Die Schwachpunkte sind ja klar.
> Lt. Vertrag sollen 240 Wasserpflanzen die Filterung schaffen.
> Uns ging es bevor wir einen Anwalt einschalten darum zu klären ob wir überhaupt im recht sind. Die Firma will ja einiges z.B. usw ändern. Nur Tiefe, Falten und Grösse nicht. Wir werden jetzt die Mängelliste noch mal schriftlich fixieren, die am Abnahme ablehnen und den Anwalt kontaktieren.



Einfach die nicht öffentlichen Stellen, mit etwas Papier oder ähnlichem, abdecken.
Ein simples Foto schießen und hier hochladen. Sollte alles machbar sein!

Dann können Dir die Leute hier, auch besser helfen.


----------



## juerg_we (16. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
es geht haupsächlich um den zu klein geratenen schwimmbereich, 8x4m sollen es sein und 6x3,7 ist es geworden, und um die falten.
gruss
Jürgen


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2017)

Ich denke wir haben hier alles versucht den Rest müssen die Teichbesitzer mit ihrem Teichbauer und/ oder Anwalt klären, egal was im Vertrag steht und ob es nicht nur ein mündlichen gibt.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> Wie genau ist das auf den Schwimmteich bezogen gemeint? Toleranz bei der Tiefe 5cm? Das mit der Oberfläche verstehe ich nicht


Sind allgemeine Daten und nicht auf den Teichbau bezogen.

Ich Tippe jetzt da gibt es nix schriftliches sondern das wurde "Besprochen" ...... die Falten sehe ich als nicht schön für einen Schwimmteich an. Wenn nicht eingeschweißt bestellt dann wird es wohl nicht anders.

Ich tippe mal das die Tiefe auch nicht irgendwo fest gelegt wurde..... sondern "besprochen"

Gibt es dann nicht irgend welche Gesetzlichen Regelungen von wegen Schwimmer / Nichtschwimmer Bereichen im Poolbau? Habe da was bei 1,45 m im Kopf oder waren es 1,30 ???

Persönlich würde ich den Teich mit einem Betonpanzer nach Naturgart sanieren.....kostet dann zwar noch ein paar cm ist aber etwas schicker. Besser Sauber machen kann man das dann bestimmt auch nicht.Größer wird er dadurch aber auch nicht.


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Apr. 2017)

Leichter reinigen kann man dann schon und die Falten wären auchverschwunden, nur kostet der ganze Akt mit Verbundmatte, Mörtel und Arbeitsstunden nochmals rund 3000 - 4000 €


----------



## SabineausW (16. Apr. 2017)

Im Vertrag haben wir einen Schwimmbereich von 8x4x1,5m vereinbart- schriftlich.
Die Folienverlegung haben wir fachgerecht erwartet. 
Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Kommentare. Wir schauen mal wie wir jetzt damit umgehen


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2017)

SabineausW schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Wir schauen mal wie wir jetzt damit umgehen



Wie auch immer es ausgeht .... du kannst immer hier gerne Fragen stellen. 

Ob grünes Wasser oder was sind das für Insekten oder auch warum der Skimmer nicht mehr die Oberfläche absaugt ...

Wir werden es immer bestmöglich beantworten ...

Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Ostermontag
Helmut


----------



## SabineausW (17. Apr. 2017)

Herzlichen Dank


----------

